# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] orion wcc-6004, protection

## jakektm

καλησπερα την παρεα,

οταν αναβω τον ενισχυτη , αναβει το προτεκτιον για 2 δευτ, σβηνει, και αναβει το ΟΝ.

την στιγμη που αναβει το ΟΝ, ακουγεται dc στα ηχεια .

το προβλημα συμβαινει και χωρις πηγη+ηχεια.

ξεκινησα να ελεγχω ημιαγωγους, διοδους, ζενερ, μεχρι στιγμης οκ.

Ο ενισχυτης δουλευει ''σωστα''=καπου καπου κανει ''σκασιματα'' dc στα ηχεια.

Αυτο που δεν γνωριζω: Κατα την εκκινηση , υποχρεωτικα παραμενει σε προτεκτ για 2'' ?

----------


## east electronics

κατα τα 99% μπορει και ναι  ... Ομως μην  ξεχνας οτι το ντουπ στα ηχεια δεν ειναι απραιτητα απο τον ενισχυτη ...μπορει να προερχεται και απο τον προενισχυτη ...

Αρα κοιτα στην σταθεροποιηση των 15+15 βολτ εαν εκει οι πυκνωτες ειναι ενταξει , εξετασε το κυκλωμα εαν υπαρχουν bleed resistors  στο κυριο τροφοδοτικο  και στο τροφοδοτικο των 15+15 βολτ και ελεξε εαν δουλευουν 

τελος η προστασια  σε αυτους τους ενισχυτες για λογους οικονομιας δεν ειναι χτισμενη  γυρω απο τα γνωστα κυκλωματα  προστασιας  αλλα γυρω απο τις error  εισοδους  του 494 που παρακολουθει καποιες καταστασεις στον ενισχυτη  και ανοιγει η κλεινει την τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη ( ενω οι συμβατικες προστασιες ανοιγοκλεινουν  την εξοδο με ρελε και η τροφοδοσια ειναι "δεδομενη " ) 

Κατω απο αυτην την εξηγηση το ντουπ μπορει να ειναι και λογικο .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## ultra

Μπορω να του ριξω μια ματια αλλα θα πρεπει να τον στειλεις στην αθηνα.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει, στειλε μου Π.Μ.

----------


## east electronics

Συμφωνω  !! Ο Κωστας ειναι ανθρωπος που μπορει να τον δει  ...δεδομενης της ευκαιριας Κωστα στο μαγαζι εχοουμε πολλες κρουσεις για πηγες διαφορες Μαλιστα ειχα βαλει και καποιο ποστ στο φορουμ μηπως καποιος μπορει να ασχοληθει να του στελνουμε τους πελατες Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο μερους σου ?

----------


## ultra

Σακη σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.
Εδω και πολλα χρονια εχω αποφασισει να μεινω μονο στους ενισχυτες αυτοκινητου, 
και ειδικα τωρα με την ολοκληρωση (επιτελους) του ενισχυτη μου, ειναι αδυνατο.
Βλεπεις εχω πεσει στα βαθια και μονο προς τα εμπρος μπορω να παω.
Και παλι, ευχαριστω για την προσφορα σου.

----------


## jakektm

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις επεξηγησεις.

αλλαξα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στα 15+15, 

χρησιμοποιει ζενερ 1ν5352 η οποια ειναι 15βολτ/5βαττ

τα ''15'' βολτ μετρημενα ειναι 15,14 και -15.8. θα τις κανω μια αλλαγη.

ασχετο:οι μαμα πυκνωτες στα 15βολτ ηταν 16βολτοι...

----------


## jakektm

νεοτερα: το ντουπ , υπαρχει μονο στο αριστερο καναλι. dc στην εξοδο 1 με 1.5 βολτ , στιγμιαια οταν παει στο ΟΝ ο ενισχυτης.

εχω μετρησει ολα τα τρανζιστορακια, στην ''διοδο'' δειχνουν οκ, επισης συγκρινοντας τα με του αλλου καναλιου.

να εχει κυκλωμα προστασιας-delay ξεχωριστα για το καθε καναλι, και να μην δουλευει σωστα στο αριστερο;

----------


## jakektm

https://youtu.be/gC3gdriRvQY

κοιταξτε ενα βιντεο με το προβλημα.* ...χαμηλα την ενταση...*
αυτο το ''μπουμ'' που κανει ειναι την στιγμη που πηγαινει απο πρτοτεκτιον σε ΟΝ.



και ενα ακομα βιντεο , ΧΩΡΙΣ φορτιο . Ποσο ρευμα τραβαει την στιγμη που παει στο ΟΝ.
Αυτο το αποτομο  0->2Α και μετα στα 0.5Α, ειναι λογω του πηνιου; Γιατι για φορτιση πυκνωτων , δεν μου φαινεται καθολου να ειναι.

https://youtu.be/5-SUyuOibBM


Εχω φαει ολο το κυκλωμα να βρω τι φταιει. Ενα προς ενα ολα τα εξαρτηματα.

Οι τασεις ειναι +-24, και +-15. 
Στο τλ494 στο πιν16, στην εναρξη=προτεκτιον εχω 9 βολτ , και μετα απο 2'' παει στο ΟΝ, εχω 3.5βολτ.
επισης χρησιμοποιει 4.7nF sto pin5, συχνοτητα 78κηζ

----------


## UV.

> το ντουπ , υπαρχει μονο στο αριστερο καναλι. 
> .....να εχει κυκλωμα προστασιας-delay ξεχωριστα για το καθε καναλι, και να μην δουλευει σωστα στο αριστερο;


το Power ON γίνεται με το Remote και ενεργοποιημένο το mute με χρονική υστέριση
αφού όλα δουλεύουν σωστά εκτός από το αριστερό κανάλι
 τότε μοιάζει το πρόβλημα να είναι στο mute  

συνήθως έχουν optocoupler που οδηγεί δύο τρανσίστορ στις εισόδους (L & R) αντίστοιχα για το κάθε κανάλι και πραγματοποιούν mute  βραχυκυκλώνοντας τις εισόδους
στην δική σου περίπτωση αυτό το τρανσίστορ στο αριστερό κανάλι δεν γίνεται ΟΝ ποτέ
αν δεν έχεις σχέδιο κάνε λίγο reverse engineering κοντά στο optocoupler (στην μεριά του τρανσίστορ του) και θα τα βρεις

----------


## jakektm

σχεδιο δεν καταφερα να βρω.

 σε φαση προτεκτιον: στο οπτο κοντα στο τλ494, μετραω στο πιν1: 1.075βολτ , αρα αναβει εσωτερικα το λεντ. μετραω στο  πιν3=0.003βολτ, πιν4=0.001βολτ.   
Μολις ερθει το ΟΝ, η ταση πιν1=0.88βολτ, πιν3= -8.8βολτ, πιν4= 15βολτ.

το πιν3 πηγαινει σε καποια τρανσιστορ στην προενισχυση. Το πιν4 συνδεεται στα +15βολτ.

αρα σε προτεκτιον, δεν εχουμε τασεις, και τα τρανζιστορ τα εχει συνδεμενα(μεσω του οπτο) με τα +15 τα οποια ειναι 0 .. 

και μολις ερθει η ταση ΟΝ , αποκοπτει τα τρανσιστορ απο τα +15, και τους δινει -8..

δεν καταλαβαινω τι συμβαινει...

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως δεν είναι τρανζίστορ (τρανζίστορ ως διακόπτης σε ηχοσήμα; ) αλλά είναι JFET;

----------


## jakektm

ειναι το bc945,η βαση του παιρνει τα -8.8, οταν παει ο ενισχυτης στο ΟΝ. 
εβαλα εναν πυκνωτη παραλληλα 2200μφ στα -8.8 ωστε να αργησει να τροφοδοτηθει, να αργησει δηλαδη να ανοιξει το τρανζιστορ. αλλα ενω η ταση του ανεβαινε παρα πολυ αργα, το PEAK στην εξοδο το ειχα παλι κανονικα με το που πηγε ΟΝ.

----------


## FILMAN

BC945; Μήπως εννοείς 2SC945;

----------


## jakektm

εχεις δικιο, κεκτημενη ταχυτητα. c945 = 2sc945

----------


## jakektm

(ακυρο το ποστ #15)

σε ολες τις εξοδους το κανει.

μηπως συντονιζει ο προενισχυτης; 

(το peak δεν το βλεπω στο tl074.)

η πλακετα στην δευτερη φωτο , οταν ειναι εκτος τοτε δεν κανει μπουμ, παρα μονο ενα πολυ μικρο φυσημα.

----------

